# Turkey draws anyone?



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Applications for the turkey draws close in a couple days and I haven't seen one post or
know of anyone even applying this year........................

Maybe everyone is counting on over the counter permits this year????? I kinda hope so.

I've got everyone eligible in our house in for the southern region LE.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

i am going to take at least one of my two eleven year old boys on the youth hunt northern region. probably look at some walk in access or state ground in the east canyon henefer morgan area. maybe I will do the general not sure yet.


----------



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

There will be unlimited over the counter tags for the 2010 general season in May.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Too busy hunting out of state during April. Taking my son to the Black Hills for his first out of state hunt. Plus, May is more fun to hunt anyway.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm just going to buy a tag. Then I'm going down and kill a big tom with a 12 inch beard in #1Deer1-I's back yard on public ground. 8) :twisted: You're welcome to come with me 1-I, I've been known to call in more than one gobbler at a time. :wink:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm putting in for Southern Region hunts again, but likely won't draw the early hunts since I drew last year. However, I'm more stoked that my 11 year old son should have hunter's safety passed by the time the over the counter tags go on sale and will be enjoying getting him out for his first turkey hunt.

I saw a large group of about 30 turkeys in the western Uintas while elk hunting this past fall. Surprised me they were up high - around 9,000'. 4-5 adults, the rest were young ones that I hope will live through the winter. I wonder where they'll be come May...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

im going to do it this year ive never been able to draw out in the past but im really hoping to get it this year since they opened it up alot more but since ive not drawn out yet i dont have any calls or know any techniqes or anything but im going to put in right now i hope


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm just going to buy a tag. Then I'm going down and kill a big tom with a 12 inch beard in #1Deer1-I's back yard on public ground. 8) :twisted: You're welcome to come with me 1-I, I've been known to call in more than one gobbler at a time. :wink:


TEX... will you be my guide? I was thinking of putting my two boys in for it, but I have not the faintest clue how to hunt a Turkey. However I am sure I can road-hunt one and get it off the wheeler!
Serious what should I put my boys in for? I am not all that Turkey savy....


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

TAK, I'm not TEX but I sent you a pm. I've got the 411 on some turkeys that can be had from the wheelers.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TAK,,,,Here's some info on youth hunts, All your kids need is hunters safety.
They can apply for limited entry and if not successful still hunt youth and
general season hunts.........Great place to start kids, My 12 year old has two
toms under his belt already with landowner tags.

O
pportunities for youth
Utah Admin. Rule R657-62-25 and R657-54-22
This season, young hunters in Utah will have many exciting opportunities to hunt and harvest a wild turkey.
Limited-entry permits for youth
Up to 15 percent of Utah’s turkey
limited-entry permits have been set aside for young hunters.
If you’ll be 15 years of age or younger on Jan. 28, 2010 (the day when results of the turkey drawing are available) you’ll be automatically entered in the youth permit drawing when you apply for your permit.
With a turkey limited-entry permit, you can hunt only the region listed on your permit from April 10–29, 2010. You may not participate in the general-season hunt with a limited-entry permit.
General-season permits and the youth-only hunt
If you’re a youth who obtains a turkey general-season permit, you can participate in Utah’s first Youth Turkey Hunt from April 30 – May 2, 2010. (See page 24 for shooting hours.) This hunt will be restricted to youth who are 15 years of age or younger by Jan. 28, 2010.
No matter what turkey permit a youth obtains, an adult must accompany the young hunter in the field. During the youth hunt, the accompanying adult may not hunt or possess a firearm.
If you do not harvest a turkey during the youth hunt, you can continue to hunt during the turkey general season, which runs from May 3–31, 2010.
Please see page 9 of this guide for more information


----------



## sniper (Dec 13, 2007)

I put in for the southern region as well. It will be interesting to see what the L.E. draw odds are with the over-the-counter tags this year. I drew last year so I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so i applied last night and im really hoping to get it but i really know next to nothing about turkey hunts and i really know nothing about calling in turkeys so if theres any help and advice you guys that have done it before would greatly help me and i would truly appreciate it as well thanks alot


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> TAK, I'm not TEX but I sent you a pm. I've got the 411 on some turkeys that can be had from the wheelers.


Thanks Man!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> TAK,,,,Here's some info on youth hunts, All your kids need is hunters safety.


Thank you... I think!? What I see here is I am going to be carting these boys around from place to place and they are going to be having the fun? I guess it is better than Rehab! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to buy a tag. Then I'm going down and kill a big tom with a 12 inch beard in #1Deer1-I's back yard on public ground. 8) :twisted: You're welcome to come with me 1-I, I've been known to call in more than one gobbler at a time. :wink:
> ...


PM sent buddy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to buy a tag. Then I'm going down and kill a big tom with a 12 inch beard in #1Deer1-I's back yard on public ground. 8) :twisted: You're welcome to come with me 1-I, I've been known to call in more than one gobbler at a time. :wink:
> ...


You hunt them JUST EXACTLY like you hunt elk that cant smell. Armed with that thought, and knowing you have wheelers, I'd put in for the Boulder unit. Lots of tags and LOTS of country. Plus there are lots of areas to take wheelers into. As much as it pains me to say it... The Boulders are FULL of turkeys and if you'll just do a little HUNTING you'll kill em! I'll even guide ya if I have the time to break away from the skinning table. I knows how to call them things in! Just ask Shane. Plus, the fishing is fantastic!


----------

